
Robots Could Set the Tone for Social Interactions - mises
https://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2019/04/12/how-robots-could-set-the-tone-for-social-interactions/
======
mises
I posted this because I think one of the scariest things about AI and
computers is how they will affect our perception of reality. Some one
commented the other day about having to realize they were not playing Grand
Theft Auto when driving. The concerns around virtual reality are real. Infants
think "alexa" is a person. Google Duplex is trying to con people into
believing that which is not human is.

How can we live in a society where we do not know what is real? I will be
constantly suspicious of whether something is real or a robot; would you not?

